

ArXiv vs snarXiv - ubasu
http://snarxiv.org/vs-arxiv/

======
a904guy
Nobel Prize Winner ( aka Ed ) goes to:

$("a:contains("+arxiv['title']+")").click();

~~~
a904guy
Oops: Was going for the high score...

OperationalError: (1203, "User #### already has more than
'max_user_connections' active connections")

------
greesil
Kind of like the Sokel hoax, but cross-bred with hot-or-not.

------
jules
Very easy, I got 8 out of 8 correct. Just choose the most boring sounding one.

